# herping central coast (PICS)



## Jewyy95 (Aug 8, 2011)

yesterday i went herping with eddie and kempy.

in the national park around pearl beach, we were out for a few hours and found some nice little reptiles.

Velvet Gecko

Yellow face whipsnake

Whites Skink

Copper Tail

and i forgot the name of this skink should know it by the end of today.

Overall it was a pretty good day seieng it ended up raining. Hopefully in the summer season more herps come out


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 8, 2011)

Love pearl beach, its so beautiful there  I cant wait for summer when everything starts coming out, im going to give somersby and magenta a go


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 8, 2011)

nice finds mate! especialy in the winter!


----------



## Jewyy95 (Aug 8, 2011)

yea it is a nice place, yea i cant wait for summer to should have a new camera by then


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 8, 2011)

Red Throated is the one you mental blanked on. I love Red-throats mainly cause I have trouble finding them. :S Nice pics.


----------



## cement (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice photos mate... I like the old Brissy Water.


----------



## snakes123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow can you take me herping one day? I never find anything :/


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice pics mate, did the skinks sit still easily?


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (Aug 8, 2011)

i was actually suprised we found as much as we did as it is winter haha, pearl beach is heaps nice place (i live there  ) and theres alot of wildlife in the area. those skinks gave us so much trouble when we tried to get photos, so did the geckos haha, we got heaps of photos where you can half a skink or gecko cause they've taken off while we were getting a photo haha. can't wait for herping in the summer.
cheers kempy.


----------



## Jewyy95 (Aug 9, 2011)

yea as kempy said it was had to get them to sit still but we got it in the end, good fun though 

snakes 123 were do you live because maybe we can go herping one day



GeckPhotographer said:


> Red Throated is the one you mental blanked on. I love Red-throats mainly cause I have trouble finding them. :S Nice pics.



Thanks for that, and yea ive never spotted them until the other day we seen 3


----------



## AUSGECKO (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice finds Alex, you done well to see so many animals this time of year.


----------



## snakes123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jewyy95 said:


> snakes 123 were do you live because maybe we can go herping one day



Berowra


----------



## Jewyy95 (Aug 9, 2011)

berowra boy ay haha


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 10, 2011)

yer we had a good day up on that trail its the first time iv seen a red-throat skink and we saw 3 lol. 
thanks eddie.
PS: im not ban


----------



## Jewyy95 (Aug 10, 2011)

haha yea about time you got it back


----------



## JordanG (Aug 13, 2011)

nice finds for winter, hopefully its just as good or better when i come up in summer


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 13, 2011)

the juvi whites skinks are such an attractive skink,i found one a few months back i had only seen adults before that.


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 13, 2011)

yer they are a sick looking skink and run so FAST!!!!


----------



## Jewyy95 (Aug 13, 2011)

pythonlover123 said:


> nice finds for winter, hopefully its just as good or better when i come up in summer



Guarantee you it will be better in summer !


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 13, 2011)

Great finds In a special place, I have a customer there who has a big Diamond sun in her yard through the Winter


----------



## JordanG (Aug 13, 2011)

> Guarantee you it will be better in summer !



Ill take ur word for that lol


----------

